# Ze bestaan dus toch...

## guni

Hier een gentoo hater  :Very Happy: 

http://www.bartendavid.be/doc/reviews/gentoo.shtml

groetjes Pascal

----------

## neenee

ik denk dat hij een fout maakt door de oorzaak

van zijn teleurstellingen bij gentoo te leggen,

in plaats van bij zichzelf.

de snelheid, stabiliteit en bruikbaarheid van

gentoo hangt vooral af van hoe je het zelf ge-

configureerd hebt.

----------

## garo

Ik heb die kerel die de review heeft geschreven ooit is ontmoet. Hij is zeker niet dom, maar een gnu/linux expert is hij ook niet...

----------

## Manuuz

Is niet moeilijk, hij is nog maar een dik jaar bezig met gnu/linux.

En die is nog maar 17 :p

Die gast doet het zeker goed. Ik bezoek zijn site regelmatig.

Mooie site trouwens :p

En hij is geen gentoo hater, maar er zijn er veel die fantaseren over Gentoo en zijn mogelijkheden.

Anyway, ik ben eigenlijk beetje suse fan, omdat dit de eerste distro is waar alles in werkt :d

Maar ja, ik ga toch nog eens gentoo installeren ( voor de tweede keer ).

Ik vind die portage wel zo mooi  :Smile: 

Het zal voor deze week zijn, jullie zien me wel terug met vragen :p

Cya ( zeker geen gentoo hater :p )

----------

## Manuuz

Ow ja, die tarball moet ik nog niet op cd zetten hé ?

Enkel de basic live cd, die tarball kan ik wel downloaden met wget hé ?

----------

## 2COOL4-U

De reden waarom dat hij gentoo afkraakt is omdat hij een distributie verwacht voor linux experts, dat maak ik althans op uit zijn woorden. 

Wat hij zegt over de installatie klopt wel. Een stage 1 tarball wordt in de handleiding afgeraden voor beginners. Maar dankzij de duidelijke uitleg is het heel goed te doen voor een beginner. Ik heb het met Gentoo 1.2 ook gedaan zonder problemen. 

Alleen dat hij dat als een slecht punt beschouwd snap ik niet. Het doel van Gentoo Linux is ook niet dat je leert hoe je hele systeem in elkaar steekt, of wel? 

 *Quote:*   

> Wanneer je je aan een distro als Gentoo waagt, verwacht je wel dat je vanalles gaat leren. Je moet vanalles zelf uitvissen, compileren en configureren! Niet dus, want aan alle sourcecode die emerge compileert is geknutseld totdat ze werkt in Gentoo. Je moet helemaal niets kunnen, enkel emerge pakketnaam.

 

Ik ben het hier niet met hem eens. Wat is de educatieve waarde van een tarball downloaden, uitpakken, naar een directory cd'en, configure draaien, make, make install doen? In principe leer je hier niks extra's van. Vroeger was het rijtje dat ik altijd afliep, ik heb het een keer geleerd, en verder nooit meer wat mee gedaan. Nu hoef ik alleen maar emerge pakketname, bespaart mij mooi een hoop typewerk. 

Dat gentoo de games-distributie zou moeten zijn snap ik niet. De bootable live-cd's met een game erop zijn dat natuurlijk wel, maar die hebben niks te maken met de distributie zelf. Ik kan ook nergens op de site lezen dat Gentoo zich ook beschouwd als de games-distro.

Hij beoordeelt Gentoo op foute beweringen

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *2COOL4-U wrote:*   

> Hij beoordeelt Gentoo op foute beweringen

 

Hetgeen ik hem ook gezegd heb in de comments op dat artikel, dat overigens al betrekkelijk oud is. Helaas lijken deze comments "geseponeerd" te zijn...

----------

## progster

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Installatie
> 
> <snip>
> ...

 

kleinere kernel -> sneller opstarten, toch?! 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Games
> 
> Gentoo wordt ook graag gezien als DE game-distributie. Buiten enkele bootable game-CD's (die veel nuttiger lijken te zijn dan Gentoo op je harde schijf) onderscheidt Gentoo zich niet van anderen. Games die werken in de ene distro, werken ook in de andere, Gentoo biedt dus geen groter gamma, en het speelt ook niet sneller.
> ...

 

de game sources negeren we dan maar zeker? Gentoo biedt overigens tegen over andere distributies wel een makkelijke manier om bijvoorbeeld quake3 te installeren

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Snelheid
> 
> Wanneer je Gentoo dan uiteindelijk geinstalleerd hebt, volledig gecompileerd van sourcecode, vraag je je natuurlijk af of het ding nu wel degelijk sneller is dan een RPM-gebaseerd distributie. Het antwoord is neen, wanneer je normaal werkt is het geen haar sneller. Het is een feit dat compileren van source, in alle distro's, een goed idee is omdat het stabielere programma's kan opleveren en je meer vrijheid hebt in het bepalen van de configuratie. Maar aangezien compileren van source kan in ELKE distributie, zie ik geen enkele reden waarom Gentoo hierin 'beter' zou zijn dan anderen.
> ...

 

Geen cijfers  :Sad: , http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/performance.xml toont aan dat gentoo wel sneller is...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Educatieve waarde
> 
> Wanneer je je aan een distro als Gentoo waagt, verwacht je wel dat je vanalles gaat leren. Je moet vanalles zelf uitvissen, compileren en configureren! Niet dus, want aan alle sourcecode die emerge compileert is geknutseld totdat ze werkt in Gentoo. Je moet helemaal niets kunnen, enkel emerge pakketnaam
> ...

 

Ik heb anders redelijk wat geleerd, tegenover mandrake en co moet je zelf je config files editen zonder grafische tools. echter als je al voldoende linux kennis bezit is dit natuurlijk niets...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Stabiliteit
> 
> Na enkele weken intensief gebruik van Gentoo, viel vooral het zwakke procesbeheer me op. Soms ontsnapten er processen die vervolgens niet te killen waren, tenzij je zelf het .pid-bestand opsoorde en het weggooide. Dit soort onlogische zaken passen mooi in het kader van directory-structuren die zich niet aan de standaarden houden, en bestanden die je op onorthodoxe plaatsen terugvindt. Verder is Gentoo ongeveer even stabiel als andere distributies.
> ...

 

hier heeft hij zeker een punt en het toont ook aan dat hij wel degelijke kennis van linux heeft

Mijn conclusie: een vrij povere review, hoewel hij een paar goede punten aanhaalt en gentoo idd nogal een hype is. Gentoo heeft echter wel bepaalde voordelen tegenover andere distributies zoals portage,use flags, rc-update, snelheid & veel snellere updates dan andere distro's.

----------

## ichnaton

Volgens  mij is hij gewoon teleurgesteld. Dat vinden we hier niet leuk.   :Sad: 

Hoe komt dat nu? Verkeerd voorgelicht. Verkeerd voorgelicht. Verkeerd voorgelicht.

Zo is er maar 1 reden  dat ik van suse naar gentoo ben overgestapt: anders opgraden. Bij suse moet je 4x per jaar die cd's naar binnen proppen (ja want ze zit toch altijd wel te wachten op iets). 

Goed maar die reden is mijnheer waarschijnlijk onbekend en het zal m nu dus ook niet opvallen. Misschien moet hij eerst nog een paar jaartjes met een en dezelfde distro draaien om erachter te komen.

Zoals hij zelf in zn forum zegt:

 *Quote:*   

> Ik geef je volledig gelijk, de review die momenteel op bartendavid.be staat is (ik heb hem wel zelf geschreven hoor) grotendeels fout, het was een resultaat van de brainwashing die Gentoo je aandoet. 

 

----------

## Manuuz

Dat was een reply op mij...want ik vertelde dat gentoo niet sneller was, ik bedoel, niet "waauw" sneller. Nu draai ik gentoo en suse.

Gentoo start rapper op, en is tuurlijk minder zwaar dan suse.

Bij suse daarentegen werkt alles onmiddellijk.

En ook dat het emergen lang duurt, maar het voordeel is natuurlijk dat je enkel moet emergen en het werkt.

Alles heeft zijn voor- en nadelen. Tis gewoon persoonlijke smaak.

Als ik iemand naar linux wil overhalen zal ik toch mijn suse cd's kopieren :p

Eenmaal ze wat langer met linux werken, zou ik ze toch gentoo aanraden.

Niet omdat het beter is, linux is linux, maar gewoon, het installeren is makkelijker

Kwil zeggen, installatie is moeilijker, maar eenmaal het geinstalleerd is lijkt gentoo toch héél mooi met de portage  :Smile: 

Gentoo heeft veel toekomst denk ik. Maar suse is ook héél mooi met yast.

----------

## Frans

Ik kies voor Gentoo omdat het mij tijd scheelt... simpel.

Kan ik zelf niet compilen? ja hoor, maar je moet ook altijd de afhankelijkheden uitzoeken en van typen wordt ik moe, en nu doet portage dat lekker voor me. 

Het maken van ebuilds is ook lekker simpel, terwijl IK met een rpm aanzienlijk langer bezig ben.

Kortom, de gulden middenweg.

Ik ben het wel helemaal eens met de conclusie dat gentoo gehyped wordt. Beetje jammer dat gehype... want hypes hebben ook als kenmerk dat ze kort bestaan.

----------

## delompemo

erg fijn is ook dat je met suse ook zast kan zeggen ipv yast omdat op duitse toetsenborden de z en de y omgedraaid zijn

----------

## duh

Wat een ei die auteur  :Wink:  Ik gebruikte altijd debian op mijn meterkastserver en de servers op mijn werk, maar voor de meterkast ben ik overgestapt op gentoo. Ik vind het een enorm voordeel dat gentoo's portage de meest recente sources heeft van enorm veel applicaties, in tegenstelling tot vrijwel alle andere distributies. Ik speel ook met wlan en dat werkt onder gentoo zoveel makkelijker dan onder debian (daar is het echt een k*t klus om aan de praat te krijgen met allemaal verkeerde dependencies), in portage staan gewoon de laatste host-ap drivers (masked welliswaar, maar ze werken uitstekend). Het voordeel van de up2date-heid laat de auteur, vreemd genoeg, volledig buiten beschouwing. Daarnaast vind ik gentoo ook heel snel met het releasen van security updates (maar debian overigens ook).

Uiteraard kan je op elke distibutie zelf nieuwe versies compileren maar een package management systeem is toch echt handiger dan zelf compileren omdat ie ook de oude versie netjes weghaalt na upgraden, beter omgaat met de configuratie bestanden etc... Kortom, ik doe alles liever via emerge dan dat ik het zelf compile (afgezien van de kernel natuurlijk;).

Voortvloeiend uit het bovenstaande: ik vond onder debian 'Motion' (http://motion.sourceforge.net) een leuke tool voor mijn meterkast-server-voordeur-cam  :Wink:  Kan je tenminste zien wie er aan de deur zijn geweest als je niet thuis bent  :Wink:  Helaas zit het niet in de portage tree, weet iemand of je kan requesten dat het wordt opgenomen of moet je daar zelft actief mee aan de slag gaan?  :Smile: 

-Jeroen

----------

## Stuartje

 *duh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voortvloeiend uit het bovenstaande: ik vond onder debian 'Motion' (http://motion.sourceforge.net) een leuke tool voor mijn meterkast-server-voordeur-cam  Kan je tenminste zien wie er aan de deur zijn geweest als je niet thuis bent  Helaas zit het niet in de portage tree, weet iemand of je kan requesten dat het wordt opgenomen of moet je daar zelft actief mee aan de slag gaan? 
> 
> -Jeroen

 

Je kan gemakkelijk zelf een ebuild maken  :Smile: 

----------

## Yen

Ik ben altijd Windows als standaard OS blijven gebruiken totdat ik Gentoo heb ondekt.

Red Hat, Mandrake, ... waren gewoon te traag, onhandig (RPM sucks).

Nu met Gentoo moet ik geen uren meer zoeken voordat ik alle dependencies heb gevonden van bijvoorbeeld GNOME of KDE, maar gewoon "emerge gnome" en ik moet niks meer doen  :Smile:  .

En ja, ik heb ook het gevoel dat Gentoo sneller is, vroeger bij Red Hat was ik altijd aant vloeken omdat het zo traag boote en dat alles wat 'lagde'.

God, thank you for Linux and portage  :Cool:  .

btw die jong die de review geschreven heeft moet zijn CFLAGS eens aanpassen  :Wink: 

----------

## kaiweb

Ik was dat ook aan 't denken, dat ie zijn "cflags" is veranderd, dat zal al veel schelen heb ik ontdekt   :Wink: 

en euh, ik vond juist dat suse ongeloooooflijk traag was, en verschoot ENORM van gentoo, ik gebruik gentoo met gnome op een 800Mhz met "-fomit-frame-pointer" en euh, hij reageert sneller dan windows op een 2 giga (alleeja, bij mij toch)

DUS, zoals u al merkt, ik ben een grote voorstander van gentoo en euh, dat manneke heeft dik ongelijk in mijn ogen en weet gewoon niet hoe het deftig te installeren. (niet dat hij dat persoonlijk moet opvatten, er zijn er wel meer die dat hebben) 

en aangezien er veel opzoekwerk is als je het goed wilt doen voor useflags en cflags, vind ik dat je wel heel wat bijleert.

dat gentoo traag te installeren is en tijdrovend en zenuwslopend, daar heeft hij gelijk in, maar het is wel een feit dat dit op voorhand gezegd word dus euh, ge kiest daar zelf voor eh...

 :Wink: 

allee

leven gentoo eh   :Laughing: 

----------

## Stuartje

Wat dacht je van deze Gentoo hater?

Overigens zijn er een hoop Debian gebruikers nogal anti-Gentoo. Ik denk dat ze dit als een bedreiging van hun favoriet zien, een andere duidelijke verklaring heb ik er niet voor  :Wink: 

----------

## Maccadam

Als je Bart 'ns online wil tegenkomen kan je dat op irc.vosberg.be #vosberg. Is wel een geestige kerel maar hij heeft wel ECHT iets tegen gentoo  :Sad:  Hij verwachtte er misschien teveel van en dacht dat het zo'n uberdistro was (wat het ook is  :Wink: )...

----------

## oguz286

Ik weet niet wat hem bezielt, maar is dus echt wel ontiegelijk veel sneller bij mij... terwijl ik er toch best veel zooi erop heb staan. Redhat doet er een dikke 2 minuten over, op mijn XP2500+@3200+ met 512Mb ram, en gentoo net boven de 30 seconden! Ik ben ook 17, maar ik kan wel de schoonheid van gentoo en linux zien...hij niet  :Razz: 

----------

## dJeez

Sjah, sommige mensen accepteren blijkbaar geen andere distributies naast diegene die ze zelf gebruiken.

Ik was (en ben dat nog steeds trouwens  :Smile: ) een tevreden RedHat gebruiker, dan heb 'k SuSE geprobeerd maar die vond 'k toendertijd niets speciaals (6.0), dus terug naar RedHat. Dan toch nog eens SuSE geprobeerd, maar ondertussen al zo gewend geraakt aan RedHat dat 'k er mijn weg niet echt in vond en dus maar weer terugkeerde naar RedHat.

Dan - nav RPM dependency problemen - heb 'k Debian eens geprobeerd, die werkte wel goed, zalig, performant systeem maar toch miste ik iets ('k weet nog altijd niet wàt precies  :Wink: ).

En uiteindelijk ben 'k dus nu bij Gentoo terecht gekomen, en persoonlijk appreciëer ik die nèt iets meer dan Debian. Wil dat zeggen dat Debian slechter is dan Gentoo? Uiteraard niet, het is gewoon.. sjah.. ànders en leunt blijkbaar dichter aan bij wat ik verwacht van een distributie.

Nu draai 'k RedHat (binnenkort Fedora) op de laptop en Gentoo op mijn dedicated Linux bakje.

----------

## MaheS

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=56528

hier staat een mooie beschrijving tussen debian & gentoo gebruikers

ondertussen ben ik zelf ook al overgeschakeld naar gentoo!

vooral omdat ik debian enkel kon doen werken met een oeroude kernel- die zelfs nog geen usb ondersteunde- op mijn laptop

Dan maar gentoo geprobeerd, die deed het perfect   (wel nog altijd enkel met genkernel) mijn eigen kernel lukt nog altijd niet op mijn laptop!    ook mijn desktop is momenteel aan het veranderen naar een gentoo!    ik persoonlijk heb al heel veel bijgeleerd over linux met het instaleren van gentoo!

Ik merk ook dat mijn gentoo sneller loopt dan een redhat die ik ooit nog geprobeerd heb,  maar je moet wel  uw kernel goed krijgen,   veel lag problemen komen voort uit een verkeerde kernel, en zo heb ik er al wat gemaakt!!! :p:p:p  

Ik vind wel dat dit forum veel bijdraag aan mijn keuze voor gentoo!

----------

## PieterB

Mijn mening:

Absolute beginners: Mandrake Linux (heeft véél van die ambetantigheden opgelost door middel van urpmi....

Gevorderd: Debian of Gentoo, debian vooral voor servers omdat stable echt wel stable is (maar ook mega verouderd ....) Vergeet gewoon niet dat we echt veel te danken hebben aan Debian, tenslotte is het één van de eerste distributies.... en gentoo en debian staan alle twee voor 'vrijheid' wat me aan beide aanspreekt.

Qua prestaties hou ik ook wel van Slackware, wat ik lang gebezigd heb (maar als je daar iets op moet installeren amai.... gelukkig heb je nu 'slapt-get')

----------

## MaheS

Mijn mening:

Mandrake is een oplossing om nogal vlug geïnstaleerd te zijn en een desktop te hebben.    Maar je leert niets bij!!    Dus eigenlijk niet intersant voor beginnelingen  (tenzij het echt volledige nóòbs zijn)

Debian:

De instalatie is al iets moeilijker,   en je leert toch wel wat meer bij van hoe linux nu werkt (mappenstructuur ed. )

Gentoo:

Is een 'moeilijke instalatie'  (alhoewel,  de manuals rulen!!)      Als je echt wilt leren werken met linux, en linux als hoofdbesturingssysteem wilt gebruiken zou ik een gentoo aanraden:  als je de manuals volgt,  en de zoekfunctie op dit forum,  dan kan er echt niet zo veel mislopen,   en je leert pas echt werken met linux!

Eigenlijk zou ik dus aanraden voor beginnelingen:  Begin met een Debian,     en als dat zonder problemen lukt,   ga dan eens voor Gentoo.   Je zal het meest bijleren op die manier   (ik toch    :Very Happy:  )

Maak het jezelf niet te gemakkelijk in het bijleer proces :p

----------

## frocksii

ik was vroeger enorm fan van SuSE. Vooral omdat alles daar op wou werken, zonder enig probleem. Hetgeen mij begon tegen te steken is dat ze geen cd's meer dowloadbaar gaven, en dat ik heel weinig controle had, en geen idee had hoe de boel in elkaar stak.

Dan maar eens een stage1 gepoogd op mijn laptop. Daar heb ik veel veel moeite voor moeten doen (onder andere via knoppix) om die draaiende te krijgen, maar het is toch gelukt.

Dan ook maar een stage 1 op mijn vaste pc.

Ik heb al veel veel bijgeleerd en met gentoo leer ik nog elke dag bij, en dat is ongelooflijk belangrijk.

En idd als ge niets wilt bijleren en niet van plan zijt iets te leren, kunt ge beter van gentoo blijven.

frocksii

----------

## InAt!QuE

Ik ben/was newb wat linux betreft.. Ik heb eerst redhat 8 en ook ff redhat 9 met die anaconda installer geinstalleerd. Dat is voor newb's simpel enzo .. maar het was niet wat ik zocht ...

Ik wilde een linux die ik helemaal kon aanpassen voor mijn doeleinden. En ben begonnen met Gentoo... ( stage3 aangezien newb )

Inmiddels weet ik veel meer van linux en dat terwijl ik dus pas mee bezig ben. Het loopt allemaal zoals ik wil in txt mode. Dit is wat ik zocht.

Dat allemaal met enige hulp van alle behulpzame mensen op dit forum. Dit forum owned ...  de manuals ook ... wat ik zo ideaal vind is dat er ook een nl support bij zit voor het geval het engels iet te gecompliceerd word  :Wink: 

Kortom .. gentoo is voor newb of gevorderde een perfect keuze ... zeer leerzaam en perfecte support.

----------

## [ilz]UndiFineD

Ik heb al een lange tijd een Slackware server draaien voor de lanparties.

onlangs kwam ik erachter dat het toch mogelijk is om mijn eigen favo game te spelen, 

en ik was het gezeik van windows goed zat,

nu ben ik gentoo op mn werkstation aan het zetten, 

omdat ik wel wat preformance wil en graag wat bijleer.

Slack ken ik redelijk, maar al die stappen die de gui doen bij het installeren vergeet je gauw

----------

## kaiweb

ik ben overgestapt van mandrake naar gentoo en vind het vooral een goede keuze omdat je dan altijd het nieuwste van het niewste hebt... alles is ook gemakkelijk te installeren door die portage, geen dependency-gedoe meer en geen gezoek op het internet naar een rpm en van die toestanden... gewoon emerge blabla en blabla word gedownload en geinstalleerd, ZALIG gewoon   :Razz: 

verder vind ik het configureren van het hele systeem ook wel leuk, zo leer je ook eens wat bij... (opdat we niet TE lui zouden worden  :Razz: )

alles is wel heel traag te installeren maar tis precies ook dubbel zo snel achteraf... (kde 3.2)

alleen spijtig dat je tijdens het updaten bijvoorbeeld wel eens fouten tegenkomt zoals overlaatst FAM 2.7 die niet wou mergen maar daar is dan dit forum voor heh   :Wink: 

in ieder geval Gentoo en nog is Gentoo...   :Cool: 

----------

## lunarg

Heeft die gast van dat artikel het wel echt geprobeerd?!?   :Sad: 

Ik ben al een aantal distro's uitgetest, en heb nog nooit eentje gezien die zo goed was als Gentoo.

Ik geef toe: Gentoo heeft soms "nadelen": m.n. lange install-tijden, en "on-conventionele /etc inhoud" (dat zijn argumenten die ik al gehoord heb), maar dat heeft ook z'n voordelen:

Ik zit liever graag wat langer aan een install zodat ik een stabiel en performant systeem overhou...

----------

